# anyone drive for Lux or SUV?



## bondy3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lux is not offered in my city, but I was just wondering if anyone here drives for it?

What kind of cars are generally on Lux? 

Also what kind of $$ do the SUV or Lux drivers pull in?

I see a ton of data on uberX and a fair bit on black, but no data for any of the other Uber lines. What kind of money do people make?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

In London, Lux cars are the latest model: 

Audi A8
BMW 7 Series
Mercedes S Class
Jaguar XJ

All must be the long wheel base model. 

I believe there's a greater choice of cars accepted on Lux in other markets. 

Generally, you would earn more on X or Exec (Black) due to the volume of work.


----------



## bondy3 (Sep 28, 2014)

just those 4 models?

what about a tesla model S? or one of many other nice cars out there


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Just heard from U in Seattle that they are not accepting Black/SUV and the car requirements for SUV especially were/are 2013 or newer and 4 models only...its a X or XL world it appears...


----------



## bondy3 (Sep 28, 2014)

I wonder how many drivers they have in Seattle.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

bondy3 said:


> just those 4 models?
> 
> what about a tesla model S? or one of many other nice cars out there


Yes, t.uber.com/ldn_car_list

If you're a self employed chauffeur in London, chances are you will drive one of those models anyway.

There are other cars such as the Lexus LS, and Porsche Panamera, but not many are licensed for private hire use.

Even in Exec, you are limited to the same four manufacturers, but the next class/size below.

In my opinion, it's generally an image thing. It's what people want to be seen in when getting out at the hotel/restaurant/office. Mercedes E and S are the most popular, and the safest car to buy in terms of getting work with Uber or any other firm.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> In London, Lux cars are the latest model:
> 
> Audi A8
> BMW 7 Series
> ...


Funny how they try to consider these models as just uberblack in Atlanta..lol


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

I drive an SUV in the San Jose market. the truck grosses around $45-55 per hour. Best night it was making more than $1110 per hour.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

zakk the bear said:


> I drive an SUV in the San Jose market. the truck grosses around $45-55 per hour. Best night it was making more than $1110 per hour.


On A good night I do $50-60/hr. On a shitty night it's less than $30/h avg


----------



## Steve a (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello ubernation , can anybody post a link of the car list accepted in Chicago....I tried Google bu to no avail...thx


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

bondy3 said:


> just those 4 models?
> 
> what about a tesla model S? or one of many other nice cars out there


The Tesla S would be considered UnerExec in London due to the lack of a Lwb version.

The person buying one needs to donthe sums.

If you can save enough by intelligent use of the Smart charger network to pay the extra vehicle costs then it is viable.

Servicing costs for the Tesla look high for a vehicle without a proper engine.

But there is an option to have an 8yr unlimited mileage warranty.

But i think drivetrain is only 4yrs and the 8yrnis battery.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Really interesting to hear that Uber are not accepting any more cars in certain categories - sounds like the very kind of BULLSH*T they were supposed to stop with limited licensing...

Any good stories on that specifically on media - looked couldn't find any good ones.

Curious - do you sign up to be wait listed?


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I drive a luxury SUV, considered an XL, if you can get that designation then keep it, currently it is the highest pay out for Uber. The unfortunate thing I find is that I get allot of X rides if I'm the only one out there. Some people don't understand the value of a car and have no clue that the car they are in costs as much as their house.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I drive a luxury SUV, considered an XL, if you can get that designation then keep it, currently it is the highest pay out for Uber. The unfortunate thing I find is that I get allot of X rides if I'm the only one out there. Some people don't understand the value of a car and have no clue that the car they are in costs as much as their house.


if you're driving a car that valuable, then you're in the wrong line of work for Uber, my friend... the market does not exist for a vehicle of that caliber YET, Not in your area...

By the looks of the pic in your profile, I'm guessing an ML or GL Mercedes... which here in LA/OC doesn't qualify for the new UberLux standard... You might call it LUX, but it's still XL to everyone else.

and if you're driving the most expensive of the GL/ML (the 63 AMGs) then you're definitely in the wrong business... The fuel cost is atrocious, and you'd be losing money on every X ride.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Russell said:


> Really interesting to hear that Uber are not accepting any more cars in certain categories - sounds like the very kind of BULLSH*T they were supposed to stop with limited licensing...
> 
> Any good stories on that specifically on media - looked couldn't find any good ones.
> 
> Curious - do you sign up to be wait listed?


if you just plunked down 70,000 for a new commercially licensed luxury vehicle, you'd be a little pissed if they allowed every tom dick and jane into your market, wouldn't you?

most markets are already oversaturated with uberBLACK, and it's even worse on uberX


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

They seem to be flooding the market with X and XL in London.

This time last year they did the same with Lux.

They don't seem to realise that owners of £60k or £70k vehicles have many more options than Uber.

And if you flood the circuit they will push Uber down their priority list and cover other work first.

They also have the issue of Lux drivers having the App on but being very picky about where they pick up.

It is not hard to clean up a mess in an E220cdi with plastic leather seat and plastic floor mats.

It is a bit more difficult to clean up a far with perforated semi aniline leather air conditioned seats and mats made from lambswool.

The scary thing with Uber is they have no idea on how to run a PH company in a mature market like London.

London Private Hire has been competing with arguably the best Taxi drivers in the World.

Not against the kind of low skilled Taxi driver that is common in the rest of the World.

There is not a huge market of people desperate to get a decent Taxi. They are everywhere in London.

And trying to compete with UberX drivers that can't find the main Train Stations or Airports without a full postcode is business suicide.

As I have said before it is a shame what they have done to the Uber brand in London.

For the first year or so it was a high end niche service with quality clients.

Now it is just a big Private Hire company with a rep for sending you a numptie in a Prius.

Addison Lee grew to be the size they are around 4000 company owned vehicles.
Not by flooding the circuit. But by natural growth and strategic aquisition.

They are possibly starting to flood the circuit since Carlyle bought them out.

And Uber has certainly taken market share.

Hailo is now on the back foot.

Get Taxi is not growing as it was.

Drivr is now out of the UK.

Wheely has been forced to drop rates to stupid levels to compete with Uber, £14 min and £2:30 a mile! In an S Class! Compared to £14min and £4 a mile on Uber.

But still Uber are only chasing the On Demand part of the market.

Corporate Accounts and prebooking are being ignored.

Which is silly as that is where the money is in London.

I know Private Hire drivers that have not done an on demand booking in 5 or 6 yrs it is all prebooks.

Anyway I have enjoyed that rant.

Sometimes you just have to vent.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> if you're driving a car that valuable, then you're in the wrong line of work for Uber, my friend... the market does not exist for a vehicle of that caliber YET, Not in your area...
> 
> By the looks of the pic in your profile, I'm guessing an ML or GL Mercedes... which here in LA/OC doesn't qualify for the new UberLux standard... You might call it LUX, but it's still XL to everyone else.
> 
> and if you're driving the most expensive of the GL/ML (the 63 AMGs) then you're definitely in the wrong business... The fuel cost is atrocious, and you'd be losing money on every X ride.


Fuel is not that bad, I am at 16 mpg. As for what I drive? GL, it is SUV standard but Miami doesn't have that yet, SUV is the highest paying if I'm not mistaken and a higher standard than LUX. Soon it will be in Miami so don't worry, I'll be fine and so far for the three days I work I bring home more than enough for a tank of gas as well as what I do with my car is my choice so don't tell me I'm in the wrong line of work.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I didn't know you had Lux in the US.

But no. SUV is not further up the pecking order than Lux.

Lux is the highest service provided by Uber.

Considering the cheapest LWB Chauffeur car is £60k with most closer to £70k they are in a different league to an SUV.

I do believe that the LWB Range Rover is allowed in UberLux but I doubt anybody would use a £100k Range to pick up the average UberLux punter.

Many Lux are considering dropping down to UberExec as a new E220cdi is £28k with discount.

This busineaa is about profit and profit alone.

We don't have SUV in London. A bit pointless as nobody would use an SUV for this kind of work as we have vehicles like the Ford Galaxy and Mercedes Viano which make more financial sense.

The only reason for the larger vehicles is either carrying more than 4 pax or extra luggage etc.

And in all honesty high end clients in the UK would choose a proper Range Rover (Not a Sport) instead of a GL.

Lux in the UK is the highest priced service.

The mileage rate is £4per mile and the only cars allowed are LWB cars such as S Class or similar. Though they did have a Bentley on there for a short period of time.

Anybody that thinks 16mpg is good for a working vehicle needs to reconsider the vehicle they have imho.

Any money you spend on fuel is money removed from your profit.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Fuel is not that bad, I am at 16 mpg. As for what I drive? GL, it is SUV standard but Miami doesn't have that yet, SUV is the highest paying if I'm not mistaken and a higher standard than LUX. Soon it will be in Miami so don't worry, I'll be fine and so far for the three days I work I bring home more than enough for a tank of gas as well as what I do with my car is my choice so don't tell me I'm in the wrong line of work.


Your car is UberXL. it's not SUV. If you don't have commercial license, commercial insurance, and livery plates or a chauffeur's license (required in some justistictions) you're just a glorified UberX, regardless of what your car costs.

UberBlack/SUV/LUX are commercial level product.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Your car is UberXL. it's not SUV. If you don't have commercial license, commercial insurance, and livery plates or a chauffeur's license (required in some justistictions) you're just a glorified UberX, regardless of what your car costs.
> 
> UberBlack/SUV/LUX are commercial level product.


Wrong, its not commercial, LoL, When Miami gets SUV I'll be right there... oh, by the way.. your one jealous a**hole !!!


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Wrong, its not commercial, LoL, When Miami gets SUV I'll be right there... oh, by the way.. your one jealous a**hole !!!


How so? I have a brand new suburban, and have the money to buy a brand new S class in December? What's your point?

I was pointing out for most jurisdictions that without commercial titles/insurance/license/permits etc, you're still uberX.

I have contemplated buying a GL350 BlueTec, but the lack of a legitimate 3rd row, and the fact that there is no space for luggage if using the 3rd row, has since dissuaded me.

The GL recently became allowed on the LA/OC UberSUV list (was previously only Black) because of that very reason, but for whatever reason they changed their minds. I haven't heard of any regular limousine operators using GLs in their fleet (Might as well just get an R).

Additionally, that's good to hear that UberXL is working out well for you at the current payout of 2.25mi/$0.30 min. 
Unfortunately it's likely that they'll slash the UberXL rate too... I only work XL when the multiplier gets above the UberBlack base rate (Since XL is 1.85/mi here, the multiplier has to be at 2.5 or more to make it worthwhile.)


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Then buy it ? My point is that you came out attacking me with remarks about that I will not make any money. Its none of your damn business ! Keep your negative comments to yourself and grow up.
As for your suburban? Even though you can outfit it with every luxury under the sun and make a killer truck, it's still not considered a luxury vehicle. I love suburbans, priced one out but it came to be only $7K cheaper than my Benz. I think they are the awesome but they have the same legit seating as my GL, the LTZ model, (sorry, there is no way three adults fit in that third row seat) and the room behind the third row is negligible because you can't fit 6 person's luggage behind either vehicles seat. So don't criticize people on what they drive and why they drive it. Don't assume I don't make money doing this, just grow up.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Erm.

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news.

But a GL is not really considered a Luxury vehicle.

It is a Luxury SUV for sure.

But comes up dynamically and aesthetically short when compared to a Range Rover.

A high end Chauffeur Co in London had one.

They don't have it anymore.

Must have been the lowest mileage ex Chauffeur vehicle in History.

Image is everything at the upper end of the Private Hire market.

And the GL doesn't have it.

Is it really much better or bigger than a Volvo XC90?

As a personal vehicle it is probably a fine choice.

But it is what it is in the work environment.

An also ran.

Mercedes Viano is a better choice as will the new V Class.

Which I think may be coming to the US.

But imho its an XL vehicle.

The fact the a first jobber at Uber puts it in the wrong section due to lack of knowledge makes no difference.

However the Suburban (and other large US SUVs) and TownCars have their own position in the US market.

Likely due to the image they portray.

Neither would be considering anything other than a novelty vehicle in the UK though.

But that doesn't change their market position in the US.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris, I wasn't personally attacking you, but I only took issue with the statements that you made that were factually incorrect. All of which were corroborated by posts from other forum members.

Nor did I say that you weren't going to make money (on UberXL in your area).
If other markets have been any indication, it's that Uber loves customers, and hates its partners and is likely to slash rates in every market where they think they can get away with it.

Every market is subjective on what is considered on the UberBlack upper tier, what might work in one market, might not be suitable for another.

Also, you're basing your information on what the current market rates are for your particular class, when the timeline for the introduction of UberBlack in your area is unknown.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> if you just plunked down 70,000 for a new commercially licensed luxury vehicle, you'd be a little pissed if they allowed every tom dick and jane into your market, wouldn't you?
> 
> most markets are already oversaturated with uberBLACK, and it's even worse on uberX


A good measure of market saturation is how often each class of car goes to surge.

Here in Sydney X surgws far more than Black. Crazy thing is that when X is surging past Black non-surge prices riders are still requesting smaller, squeezy X cars. Go figure.....


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> A good measure of market saturation is how often each class of car goes to surge.
> 
> Here in Sydney X surgws far more than Black. Crazy thing is that when X is surging past Black non-surge prices riders are still requesting smaller, squeezy X cars. Go figure.....


Black almost never surges here in Los Angeles/OC, it's rare, except on major holidays and never on an average weekend.

I only log into my XL account when the surge multiplier makes it more likely that I'll get a call of any type, usually 2.25-2.5 multiplier on UberXL takes it to about $5/mile (even more than the BlackSUV rates)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I drive a luxury SUV, considered an XL, if you can get that designation then keep it, currently it is the highest pay out for Uber. The unfortunate thing I find is that I get allot of X rides if I'm the only one out there. Some people don't understand the value of a car and have no clue that the car they are in costs as much as their house.


It will be unfortunate when your Luxury SUV will have scuffs, scrapes and the miles on it that will make you cry when it gets valued for replacement.

XL rates goes nowhere close to paying the depreciation. How do you think those clever folk at UBER have "grown" their business so quickly? The VALUE of a "partner's" vehicle is written down as a depreciating asset of UBER.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Ponzi....

A GL cost as much as a house?

Wow.

Houses must be really cheap in the US then.

Or the GL is an awful lot more expensive in the US than it is in the UK.

I personally thought the GL was made in the US like the ML so I would have not thought the price would be higher in the US.

Could be wrong on that.

Though actually saw a GL this morning on my way to a private airport drop off.

I thought they were bigger than that.

A nice enough vehicle if it does what you need of it.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Ponzi....
> 
> A GL cost as much as a house?
> 
> ...


63-90k base for the GL. 
In some parts of the US you can still buy a house for that much.

And yes they are assembled in Alabama, though all the major components are of European origin 
(engine, transmission, electronics etc)


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Chris, I wasn't personally attacking you, but I only took issue with the statements that you made that were factually incorrect. All of which were corroborated by posts from other forum members.
> 
> Nor did I say that you weren't going to make money (on UberXL in your area).
> If other markets have been any indication, it's that Uber loves customers, and hates its partners and is likely to slash rates in every market where they think they can get away with it.
> ...


O K, no worry's. We have select in Miami and that pays more that XL so I'm already behind. I doubt black will come to Miami as long as select is here.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Erm.
> 
> I don't want to be the bearer of bad news.
> 
> ...


You have just lost all your credibility by making this statement. What color is the sky in your world? The range rover is a POS... sorry but that vehicle is junk and not even in the running with MB. Stop talking about cars before you make an even worst ****** of a person than you have. 
By the way... a GL is a luxury vehicle


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It will be unfortunate when your Luxury SUV will have scuffs, scrapes and the miles on it that will make you cry when it gets valued for replacement.
> 
> XL rates goes nowhere close to paying the depreciation. How do you think those clever folk at UBER have "grown" their business so quickly? The VALUE of a "partner's" vehicle is written down as a depreciating asset of UBER.


I'm already seeing it... marks on the carpet backs of the seats have appeared but otherwise nothing else. Miles don't bother me, my last ML-350 went 145K with just one thing outside of normal costs. I definitely agree about the miles so I'm sitting more in strategic places instead of driving.

How can Uber write off our vehicles as a depreciating asset??


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I'm already seeing it... marks on the carpet backs of the seats have appeared but otherwise nothing else. Miles don't bother me, my last ML-350 went 145K with just one thing outside of normal costs. I definitely agree about the miles so I'm sitting more in strategic places instead of driving.
> 
> How can Uber write off our vehicles as a depreciating asset??


The GL is such a great car - my 2nd choice to the Q7 I have, its got a great third row like the Q7 but unfortunately is outnumbered 40:1 here in Sydney, so I went with the strength . There are a few GL's working as Hire Car/Livery vehicles here. One fellow i subbie for has scored plenty of media work with it. He charges and gets $99.00 minimum for corporate rate and more for other requests.

Its just clever accounting, you have brought your capital (car) to provide a platform for UBER to generate revenue. Investors see the costs that UBER is avoiding by "partnering" with car owners as an ASSET that they haven't had to pay for - its a huge win on a spread sheet whenever an outside entity brings capital equipment that generates instant income with no outgoings. As the years go by, good accountants do recognize a car depreciates and its value to UBER should drop. Getting a prize like a GL on their books for no outlay methinks their accountants will forget to apply real world depreciation values to your car (whilst you suffer those) and simply represent it at full value for as long as you are a partner.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

$63-90k

So not that expensive.

But then price alone does not dictate desirability or how upmarket the vehicles image.

Nor does looks or even build quality.


Chris Dee said:


> You have just lost all your credibility by making this statement. What color is the sky in your world? The range rover is a POS... sorry but that vehicle is junk and not even in the running with MB. Stop talking about cars before you make an even worst ****** of a person than you have.
> By the way... a GL is a luxury vehicle, geez, what a dumb arse...


No you have lost all your credibility by resorting to personal insults.

All because you bought the wrong car.

Like that other fella that reckons a 335 BMW is in fact an M3.

And not sure what langauge you were talking in as parts of your post made no sense.

"Stop talking about cars before you make an even worst ****** of a person than you have"

What is that word jumble actually meant to mean?

Live with the fact that the GL is an also ran dynamically and aesthetically to a Range Rover.

And to be honest I don't think they sell an awful lot of them outside of North America.

So angry.

You need to see a Dr.

And get some Meds.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The GL is such a great car - my 2nd choice to the Q7 I have, its got a great third row like the Q7 but unfortunately is outnumbered 40:1 here in Sydney, so I went with the strength . There are a few GL's working as Hire Car/Livery vehicles here. One fellow i subbie for has scored plenty of media work with it. He charges and gets $99.00 minimum for corporate rate and more for other requests.
> 
> Its just clever accounting, you have brought your capital (car) to provide a platform for UBER to generate revenue. Investors see the costs that UBER is avoiding by "partnering" with car owners as an ASSET that they haven't had to pay for - its a huge win on a spread sheet whenever an outside entity brings capital equipment that generates instant income with no outgoings. As the years go by, good accountants do recognize a car depreciates and its value to UBER should drop. Getting a prize like a GL on their books for no outlay methinks their accountants will forget to apply real world depreciation values to your car (whilst you suffer those) and simply represent it at full value for as long as you are a partner.


Surprised your colleague has got work for the GL.

But then the only Co in London that uses the Q7 is Audi Chauffeuring.

For obvious reasons.

Most of their cars are A8Ls.

Chauffeuring is likely slightly different in whichever Country you do it.

But High End London clients want the Range Rover, not Sport must be full fat version.

Even the previous model S Class is now a bit billy no mates for many clients.

Same reason the A8L and 7series lwb are losing sales.

Clients would rather have S Class or Jaguars.

And that is why if I was doing Uber work in the US it would be in something like a Suburban.

Too many people put personal choice into a business decision.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Agreed, I wanted a Q7 TDI or a GL350 BlueTec, and even though both are more expensive than the Suburban I have, they're really not as feasible for airport runs. 

If I catch a ride from OC to LAX, often times they request an SUV even though they only have 3 or 4 passengers, because 4 passengers heading on a long vacation with 1.5-2 bags each equals 3rd row folded down and loaded with luggage. 

Q7 and GL don't work as well as a suburban.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Surprised your colleague has got work for the GL.
> 
> But then the only Co in London that uses the Q7 is Audi Chauffeuring.
> 
> ...


The high-end luxury market here in Sydney has had interesting trends. Audi A8LWB (3l Diesel) has grown to be the most widely used over the past 3 years.

Before that the BMW 740iL & 735iL was the leader for at least 10 years. BMW used to offer great discounts to Limo Operators. I once enquired, at the time (2002) a 735iL was AUD$185,000. The rate if you qualified for the deal with strict conditions brought it down to AUD$135,000.

Before the BMWs, S Class Mercs were the go.

It's all about the Capital cost here, cars are so much more expensive than the US or UK. When I bought my 2012 Viano its list price was AUD $93,500!! The UK price after conversions was $62,000! This was at the time when the Aussie dollar was at its strongest against the Euro. I told the salesman I'd buy one (demo OK) as long as the price started with a "7". He openly laughed at me! Got a demo model with 5k, fully loaded for 75k.

I was hoping that Jaguar would take a foothold here, and when the new shape came out 3-4 years ago a number were bought. But operators are choosing not to replace them with another Jag.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The early X351 is suffering with the lack of investment by Ford.

Which has been the route of significant quality issues with JLR

Tata have invested a lot.

The new Ingenium engines are cleaner than the equivalent BMW and Merc engines.

The XJL from 2013 onwards has many quality improvements over the earlier ones.

Tata are also investing in new Factories in Asia and America.

Not got any specifics but i do know that the plan is to reduce the final price to the consumer with the UK Factories being for EU Sales.

The Viano is another solid vehicle.

Not a fan of the driving position.

A problem that is going to be addressed in the new V Class.

If the V Class is indeed going to sold in the US then it will be a very significant competitor to Suburbans etc.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> $63-90k
> 
> So not that expensive.
> 
> ...


What's the matter? upset that Range Rover and Jaguar can't and haven't built a decent car in over a decade? I think they went bankrupt?? aren't they owned by a company from India now? not sure...
Let me quote your remark here, "Live with the fact that the GL is an also ran..." WHAT??? where did you learn english?? by the way, "langauge" [IC], is spelled - language... write it down so you don't forget.
It seems you are trying to portray that you drive in London? yes? yet you use American English and slang in some of your wordings, why? .... are you trying to hide something ?
I'm not angry.. I'm laughing at your stupidity... Stay in London, if your really there... please stay and drive around in your little world where you don't know anything about cars
FYI: BMW made the 335 with the exact same drive-train as the M3 so I guess you could give the guy credit for his statement for it does have some truth to it. 
FYI: Range Rover's and Jaguar's are cars you lease and not own, after two years or less they just fall apart. 
FYI: Mercedes Benz outsells everyone in the LUXURY car market, they are number one.... LOL. The new Maybach is destined to destroy the Bentley because frankly the Bentley is a POS. LoL... deal with it...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have no dog in this fight, Chris, but be careful when you criticize others over grammar or spelling. For example, "if your really there" should be, "if you're really there," and don't get me started on proper use of capital letters, etc.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

oh, damm, your right... sorry.
The caps are just for emphasis and it looks like I missed reviewing my grammar. 
Thanks, appreciate the polite note, will proof read better.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You're welcome. Actually, it wasn't the use of caps for emphasis to which I was referring, but the use of them at the beginning of sentences.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> What's the matter? upset that Range Rover and Jaguar can't and haven't built a decent car in over a decade? I think they went bankrupt?? aren't they owned by a company from India now? not sure...
> Let me quote your remark here, "Live with the fact that the GL is an also ran..." WHAT??? where did you learn english?? by the way, "langauge" [IC], is spelled - language... write it down so you don't forget.
> It seems you are trying to portray that you drive in London? yes? yet you use American English in some of your wordings, why? .... are you trying to hide something ?
> I'm not angry.. I'm laughing at your stupidity... Stay in London, if your really there... please stay and drive around in your little world where you don't know anything about cars
> ...


Now now Chris!! time for a chill pill. We know that you are really a warm and lovely human being. You know how we know? All the mistakes in your grammar.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, your right, I'm sorry. I've corrected my grammatical errors and hate being a hypocrite but alas.... we are only human.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Yes, your right, I'm sorry. I've corrected my grammatical errors and hate being a hypocrite but alas.... we are only human.


Our humanity is why TravisK wants to get rid of us...


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Humanity, In my previous career I witnessed acts that would defy the definition of humanity.

BUT on a happier note there is a Uber Miami driver with a Cayenne!! A Porsche... wow. This guy takes the cake ! He wins...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> What's the matter? upset that Range Rover and Jaguar can't and haven't built a decent car in over a decade? I think they went bankrupt?? aren't they owned by a company from India now? not sure...
> Let me quote your remark here, "Live with the fact that the GL is an also ran..." WHAT??? where did you learn english?? by the way, "langauge" [IC], is spelled - language... write it down so you don't forget.
> It seems you are trying to portray that you drive in London? yes? yet you use American English and slang in some of your wordings, why? .... are you trying to hide something ?
> I'm not angry.. I'm laughing at your stupidity... Stay in London, if your really there... please stay and drive around in your little world where you don't know anything about cars
> ...


What is wrong with a Company from India owning a majority share holding in a Company based in the UK.

Showing yourself to be either a bigot, racist or xenophobe with that kind of comment.

A 335 is not an M3 otherwise it would be an M3.

You seem very bitter about you purchase which i suspect explains your repeated attempts at personal attacks.

To be frank I would rather OWN a vehicle with character, good looks and presence than a GL.

And why would I attempt to hide where I am from?

I, unlike you, am not a pedantic, immature little boy.

What is your next argument going to be to defend your poor choice of vehicle?

My dad is bigger than your dad?

My dick is bigger than your dick?

One fact is certain.

Your knowledge of cars is likely from brochures and Google.

Or from the fawning salesman that sold you that overpriced, characterless brick on wheels you repeatedly try to tell usbis some form of Luxury vehicle.

Its true competitors in the UK are really the Discovery 4, Q7 and XC90.

Though it is difficult to be exact due to the simple fact there are very few on the road in the UK and Europe in General.

On a different subject if I was to guess I would say you are in your early to mid 20's

And going by your silly comment that JLR products are vehicles you lease and don't own you have also been over on Bitog since that silly comment is made fairly often by others that know nothing.

Leasing is something you do for tax and cashflow reasons nothing else.

You will never have a period of being free of monthly payments with a lease.

Manufacturers love people who lease as they can make all kinds of stipulations on how the car is returned to them, often including unrealistic mileage restrictions to reduce monthly costs, but you always pay in the end.

Actually that might be why they are popular in the US.

As they allow private motorists to live beyond their means.

Which led to the world wide credit crunch due to the illegal actions of US Companies selling Junk as AAA.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Agreed, I wanted a Q7 TDI or a GL350 BlueTec, and even though both are more expensive than the Suburban I have, they're really not as feasible for airport runs.
> 
> If I catch a ride from OC to LAX, often times they request an SUV even though they only have 3 or 4 passengers, because 4 passengers heading on a long vacation with 1.5-2 bags each equals 3rd row folded down and loaded with luggage.
> 
> Q7 and GL don't work as well as a suburban.


Suburbans were "factory backed" here in Australia for only about 5 years. Imported by the local GM brand here (Holden - same company that makes the Caprice Police special that a lot of US PDs have bought).

It was around 1987 that the Suburbans came over, right hand drive Aussie-spec, drove one for a week and grew to become very afraid of its braking abilities. Back then it was the best big Airport car out there. They only ever sold a few hundred a year so pulled them from sale. The newest models look much better. But still would be twice as thirsty as a Audi Q7.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> What is wrong with a Company from India owning a majority share holding in a Company based in the UK.
> 
> Showing yourself to be either a bigot, racist or xenophobe with that kind of comment.
> 
> ...


FYI: BMW made the 335 with the exact same drive-train as the M3 so I guess you could give the guy credit for his statement for it does have some truth to it.
FYI: Range Rover's and Jaguar's are cars you lease and not own, after two years or less they just fall apart and the maintenance costs will drain your bank.
FYI: *Mercedes Benz outsells everyone in the LUXURY car market, they are number one....* LOL. The new Maybach is destined to destroy the Bentley because frankly the Bentley is a POS. LoL... deal with it...

You're wrong on all your assumptions. I've owned a LR4 and Vanden Plas, both fell apart because or poor quality control and design. The Jag's headlights failed, the ABS brake system was problematic, the car got terrible gas mileage, etc... I got rid of it and got the LR4 but it was an overpriced POS too, a plastic interior, under powered engine with no towing capacity and the worst handling SUV in the world let alone the fact that all those videos of this car going through water and over obstacles where such BS. The LR4 couldn't handle the potholes of NYC without throwing the alignment off as well as jarring us to the bone.
I own my MB and FINALLY you are correct about leasing in the USA, excellent points made, bravo ! Again with the world wide credit crunch ! excellent point, that's two in a row, WOW, I'm impressed and it somewhat makes up for the ludicrous statements prior.
I have personal experience with the above aforementioned vehicles including BMW. I was privileged to have a lucrative career in my line of work that gave me unlimited overtime. I didn't pay what you assume for my GL, I bought it because it can tow my trailer, boat, etc.; it can handle better than anything on the market in its class; its reliable; I can and have gone off road with it; I've forded water that stranded other SUV's and it's the safest vehicle/SUV I know of. Do you think I give one iota of what other people think about what I drive? I know one thing, when I do my part time Uber work people are impressed and ask why I use such a beautiful SUV for this work.

OK, the guards want their computer back, got to go


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Limey?

You know nothing about me.

Dude.

Now go get your medications from your Mental Health Nurse.

I haven't read anything else in your post as I have learned never to argue with an idiot.

They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, you did read the post..... now go drive back to your village, they miss you. 
I know one thing about you, you're an angry person and hate driving for Uber. It's quite apparent by your posts on other threads. 
Quit already and do everyone a favor.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

@uberpeople.net this thread is going nowhere fast, and has become a flame fest...


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Two members warned for confrontation. Remember friends, opinions are ok, personal attacks and confrontational posts are not. Even when instigated. 

and P.S. Please use the report feature to help the moderators put out the fire faster.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> Two members warned for confrontation. Remember friends, opinions are ok, personal attacks and confrontational posts are not. Even when instigated.
> 
> and P.S. Please use the report feature to help the moderators put out the fire faster.


I was just about to ask where the report button was... But then I saw it... D'oh


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Vanden Plas Jaguar?

Never heard of it.

Do you have some pictures?

Seems a strange combination or names since Vanden Plas was used only used Austin Rover vehicles as far as I have seen and read.

What year was your LR4 as it not that old a model?

Do you have pictures of these previously owned vehicles?

Purely for information purposes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Vanden Plas was an upgrade to the XJ6L, back in the 1970's. Perhaps it was only for the U.S. market, as that sort of thing sells cars here. I don't know when they stopped using that name. If I rememer correctly, it added things like tray tables in the seat backs. Google would have that info.  I'm guessing he's older than his twenties as you surmised, given that he has owned vehicles with which you are not familiar.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> FYI: BMW made the 335 with the exact same drive-train as the M3 so I guess you could give the guy credit for his statement for it does have some truth to it.
> FYI: Range Rover's and Jaguar's are cars you lease and not own, after two years or less they just fall apart and the maintenance costs will drain your bank.
> FYI: *Mercedes Benz outsells everyone in the LUXURY car market, they are number one....* LOL. The new Maybach is destined to destroy the Bentley because frankly the Bentley is a POS. LoL... deal with it...
> 
> ...


Bad news Chris. My friend with the GL, hadn't spoken to him for a few weeks, had to offload a job. Anyhow he surprised me when he said he was now in a Audi Q7.

In his own words owning the GL and clocking up big miles was a nightmare.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I think they used the Vandan Plas name in the US to describe Jaguar's top models, in a similar way they used the Daimler name here, in the 1990's and 2000's - they had the trays in the seatbacks, different grills, and a four-seater option with rear centre console, I believe.

E.g. from the UK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/daimler-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cebd9ffe7
from the US: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jaguar-XJ-V...7f19b5089&item=171557212297&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Vanden Plas was an upgrade to the XJ6L, back in the 1970's. Perhaps it was only for the U.S. market, as that sort of thing sells cars here. I don't know when they stopped using that name. If I rememer correctly, it added things like tray tables in the seat backs. Google would have that info.  I'm guessing he's older than his twenties as you surmised, given that he has owned vehicles with which you are not familiar.


I am very familiar with the Vanden Plas name. I owned an Allegro Vanden Plas.

The name was never attached to Jaguars in the UK.

And since I don't live in the US why wouldnI have knowledge of this?

On the subject of Chris's age.

Age does not define the year of car you can and have owned.

My first car was older than me.

If i was to say you must be younger than me due to you having never heard of an Austin A40 MK2 Farina would it have any relevance?

No.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Bad news Chris. My friend with the GL, hadn't spoken to him for a few weeks, had to offload a job. Anyhow he surprised me when he said he was now in a Audi Q7.
> 
> In his own words owning the GL and clocking up big miles was a nightmare.


Oops.

Not the quality product then?

In all honesty the US built SUVs from Mercedes had massive build quality issue.

Which dwarfed the paint and rust problems of the late 90s and early 00s and also the build issues of the South African built models.

I have never heard of a LR4 alignment being "knocked out" by a pothole.

Especially as a LR4 like all Land Rovers has genuine off road capability without the need for an optional off road pack like the GL.

In all comparative tests the X5 also struggled off road.

I have never read a Q7 test where they actually went off road but I would expect similar results to the X5.

I drove a clients RR Sport for a week or so, old shape Autobiography on an early 2013 plate.

I was impressed with the way it drove.

The 17mpg was less than heart warming. And for such a large vehicle interior space was not that generous.

But it was a nice place to be. Though the 20" wheels made the ride a little harsh on occasion.

Don't remember a pothole knocking out the alignment.

Significant considering it is a Discovery underneath.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I think they used the Vandan Plas name in the US to describe Jaguar's top models, in a similar way they used the Daimler name here, in the 1990's and 2000's - they had the trays in the seatbacks, different grills, and a four-seater option with rear centre console, I believe.
> 
> E.g. from the UK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/daimler-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cebd9ffe7
> from the US: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jaguar-XJ-V...7f19b5089&item=171557212297&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


An interesting take on marketing.

That 2001 XJ8 looked very clean for such an old car.

Not sure I agree with using the VP name to jazz up an XJ.

But it does show they used the name a lot more recently than the 70s.

I am surprised somebody that posted above that lives in the US was unaware that they didn't just use the VP badge in the 70s.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberLuxbod,
My goodness, but you persist in trying to pick a fight! As your fellow Londoner, London Uber Exec Driver, pointed out, the Jaguar Vanden Plas model was sold only in the U.S., as I said was a possibility in my post. I was trying to tease you in a polite manner, as I did your nemisis Chris, for all the condescending flamethrower rhetoric. Why indeed would you be expected to know about cars sold in the U.S.? But yet you write as though you consider yourself an expert on various makes and models, making flat statements as to their quality and specifications. And because you, "never heard of it," a car does not exist?
I have been following you in other threads with interest, as I have a career-long affinity for British cars. A gentleman for whom I drove for eighteen years entrusted me with the care and feeding of an Aston Martin DB5 and a Jaguar XJ6L. One of my current longtime clients has had several Rolls and Bentley cars I have the pleasure to drive. Though I've never had the pleasure of visiting London, reading about it here and in books, along with knowing people from there, has given me a feeling of knowing the city. Your posts contribute to that knowledge from a fellow chauffeur's perspective.
Please continue that kind of polite and respectful writing, will you? I say, there's a good fellow!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, as I said, they used the VP badge in the seventies, but I also said I didn't know when they stopped. What I did not say was that they only used it in the seventies, as you imply. I have seen Jags of recent vintage (last ten or so years) with the tag indicating VP status, but I haven't paid close enough attention to the styling changes to know the years. I don't believe they are so named in the newest models, which I find to be very good looking. I don't follow every make and model sold here. It would be a full time job to be a walking encyclopedia on automobiles sold here. I suppose I could get out my books on British cars and easily stump you with questions about trivia involving cars sold there, but to what point? Now, can we all please just get along?


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

****** ? you still here on this thread? I see your pissing off other people too with your pompous know it all attitude. My Jaguar was a 2004 XJ6 VP, it was a *****in ride, super shag carpet and it was fast. Talk about build quality?? My Mercedes headlights never filled with water and shorted out like my Jag, it handled and drank gas like the pig that it was, the leather seat coloring wore off and numerous other plastic parts just broke, I should have just got the Cadillac I wanted. The Range Rover I leased was a 2009, the first year the LR4 came out, try driving the streets of NYC, the steering response was crap, with the smaller profile tires the LR4's alignment got wacked out by a pothole that also blew the tire and bent the rim. The ground clearance was nothing compared to my GL as well as it is terribly under-powered where you cannot tow anything let alone pile five persons inside and try and merge on the FDR. Try making a turn with an LR4 with any type of speed and you'll be holding on for dear life. As for pictures? do you see my avatar? that's the only picture I have of my GL and I didn't take it. I don't prize material things, I prize people and relationships so I really don't have pics of any of my cars. I change my cars every three to four years, I have many and the Benz's have always held up better than anything. NOW as for the Q7.... love it, the sound system is "****", nothing compares to its ride and handling but it is no where near a "off road" vehicle. I don't have any "off-road" options on my GL, it comes standard with locking diff's and an air suspension where I can raise the car up 4 inches from standard giving it 16 inches of ground clearance. If any of you know Central Florida I take the GL off road when I go hunting and I have no problems with the water, mud or two foot ruts that stop other trucks. I speak from experience and if I don't know it I'll ask or not pass judgment. 
Peace....


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would point out that a Range Rover is not an LR4.

And the LR4 or Discovery 4 as it is called in the UK came out in 2010.

Maybe yours was a development mule which was why it was problematic


----------

